# How much do you owe in taxes working for uber?



## 3MATX

I've earned a little under 7k working for uber for five months and my accountant says I will owe upwards of two grand in federal and Texas state taxes. How much did yall make / how much do yall have to pay in taxes, both federal and state.


----------



## Bully

0.00


----------



## PT Go

Wow! I used all the allowable deductions in Turbo Tax and my taxes went WAY down. I only earned about a third of that as only started in September. Was a majority of it State taxes?


----------



## Bully

Your accountant is an idiot 3MTAX, use Turbotax.


----------



## PT Go

If your income from driving was that large, your milage should really have helped to make a dent in your taxes. Agree with Bully. I have used TT for several years. Roughly $90 a year for the program. Also, it may pay to seek a second opinion. No sense giving the IRS any more than you have to. Better to have that money in your pocket than theirs.


----------



## Tx rides

3MATX said:


> I've earned a little under 7k working for uber for five months and my accountant says I will owe upwards of two grand in federal and Texas state taxes. How much did yall make / how much do yall have to pay in taxes, both federal and state.


Texas state taxes? What was he referring to? There is no state tax.


----------



## Just_in

3MATX said:


> I've earned a little under 7k working for uber for five months and my accountant says I will owe upwards of two grand in federal and Texas state taxes. How much did yall make / how much do yall have to pay in taxes, both federal and state.


Is that all income. Did you have another job. 7k owing 2k is not right. You need to move out of Texas.


----------



## IndyDriver

Mostly depends on your mileage deduction. If your accountant didn't bring this up I'd find a new one or use TT or similar DIY tax prep program. You have to deduct all your expenses, you will owe tax on whatever the remaining amount (net profit) is,

I grossed ~$5200 between Uber and Lyft on ~7500 miles, net profit of ~$100 after mileage, interest and cell phone deductions. Meaning I only owed taxes on $100. I got a refund from my taxes paid in on primary income before I drove, so was a wash in the end of the day.


----------



## Nate Sullivan

I second what is said above about Texas state taxes, what are you talking about? There is no state tax in Texas! My gross was a little over 9,000 and I have an CPA friend that got it down to 0.00, said I actually could have gotten money back if the 1099-k wasn't inflated with Uber's 20% and SRF. 

Disclaimer: I have a full time teaching job and student loan interest as a write off


----------



## Tristan Zier

Nate Sullivan said:


> I second what is said above about Texas state taxes, what are you talking about? There is no state tax in Texas! My gross was a little over 9,000 and I have an CPA friend that got it down to 0.00, said I actually could have gotten money back if the 1099-k wasn't inflated with Uber's 20% and SRF.


Why did he say that the 20% and SRF prevented you from getting money back? The 20% and SRF are recorded as an earning and an equal offsetting expense on your Schedule C, which is where you calculate your business profit/loss (what you are taxed on). Thus, it has no impact on whether you get money back or not.


----------



## IndyDriver

Tristan Zier said:


> Why did he say that the 20% and SRF prevented you from getting money back? The 20% and SRF are recorded as an earning and an equal offsetting expense on your Schedule C, which is where you calculate your business profit/loss (what you are taxed on). Thus, it has no impact on whether you get money back or not.


For the driver you are referring to: On your Uber parter dashboard if click "Partner Statements" and then 2014 tax information on the upper right of the page, then scroll down past 1099 info and click the "Tax Summary button" it will contain a summary of the SRF and Uber Fee taken out for 2014.


----------



## Tristan Zier

IndyDriver said:


> For the driver you are referring to: On your Uber parter dashboard if click "Partner Statements" and then 2014 tax information on the upper right of the page, then scroll down past 1099 info and click the "Tax Summary button" it will contain a summary of the SRF and Uber Fee taken out for 2014.


That's correct - you'll have to get the breakout of the fees from your Uber driver dashboard. More on how to read your Uber 1099 here: ********************/blog_posts/read-uber-1099


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

Just_in said:


> Is that all income. Did you have another job. 7k owing 2k is not right. You need to move out of Texas.


maybe he means income after all the mileage deductions and it certainly isn't state tax there is no state tax in Texas I live there


----------

